# moccasin creek state park



## sweatequity (Mar 23, 2014)

I am going camping with the fiancé this coming weekend. We are going to camp and attempt to do some fishing on lake burton with my jon boat. Fish, grill, and sit by the camp fire and hope its not to crowded 

I have never been so its all new to me. I was hoping to get some info on what bait/tackle to use and if the fishing is good this time of year?  Is the water real low now or ideal for a Jon boat? Should I put in at the boat ramp by camp or somewhere else?

Any feedback is much appreciated!


----------



## skiff23 (Mar 23, 2014)

The lake and ramp at Moccasin Creek was big enough for my 23' boat and I left it docked overnight at the courtesy dock with no problems. Nice place to camp and very kid friendly . We enjoy it when we get to go. As for the fishing - I struck out 3 days in a row . Nothing . But it wasn't great weather either . You will have to ask someone else about that and how to.


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 23, 2014)

I live close by and i have camped their a few times just for kicks.. like was said above its a good place.. the jon boat is gonna be kind of tricky if theirs alot of boats out but it can be done.. if i was you i'd just leave the jon boat and hit the trout streams but each their own..


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 23, 2014)

We fished on the pier and Wildcat Creek. We didn't have any luck fishing in either but we did have fun.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 24, 2014)

Great Place!!!!!!

If you like trout fishing, you are very close to some good streams.


----------



## sweatequity (Mar 24, 2014)

*Thanks for the input...*

What streams/rivers should we check out if we don't put in with the Jon boat?

Hoping it doesn't rain Friday


----------



## sweatequity (Mar 24, 2014)

*I thought about bringing my Cuda*

but Im not ready to risk mild hypothermia in the event I go in the water. Mostly, just want a relaxing fishing trip and not too crowded.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 24, 2014)

your gonna be there the wrong weekend to miss the crowd.. you must of had reservations a while back just to get in that place usually its full..


----------



## papachaz (Mar 25, 2014)

we've camped there a couple of times. my only dislike is how close the campsites are. Being disabled, I could fish in the creek above the bridge, but didn't catch anything. 

Not sure about boating, the times we've been there it's never been crowded. Don't let em talk you out of taking your jon boat, you could have a great time out in it. 

Our last trip up there, I almost hit one of the biggest bucks right at the Habersham county line, I've ever seen! still don't know how I managed to miss it


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 26, 2014)

Love the place


----------



## riprap (Mar 26, 2014)

sweatequity said:


> What streams/rivers should we check out if we don't put in with the Jon boat?
> 
> Hoping it doesn't rain Friday



Wildcat creek road entrance is near LaPrades marina. Depending on which way you go you may pass it. If you leave the campground and go past the hatchery it's not far. Not sure when they start stocking, but it's good fishing and some easy places to fish where you don't have to get in the water.


----------



## papachaz (Mar 30, 2014)

was talking with my son in law about this campground yesterday. I was reminded of the little old lady who runs the check in station. She has her own 'interpretation' of most of the State Park rules, she contradicted most of what we've experienced at every other state park we've stayed at through the years. It didn't adversely effect our stay that much, but she was a crotchety ole heffer, that's for sure. HA


----------



## Milkman (Apr 2, 2014)

papachaz said:


> was talking with my son in law about this campground yesterday. I was reminded of the little old lady who runs the check in station. She has her own 'interpretation' of most of the State Park rules, she contradicted most of what we've experienced at every other state park we've stayed at through the years. It didn't adversely effect our stay that much, but she was a crotchety ole heffer, that's for sure. HA



I read some reviews on another site that referred to a couple of elderly folks at Moccasin Creek as the "Camp Nazi's"  Possibly the same person you refer to.


----------



## 2redheads (Apr 3, 2014)

Camped there a couple times.  It is a very busy place as far as campsites.  They are usually full.  Great place to camp.  For being on the side of a mountain, the campground is flat.  
As far as fishing, I stood on the dock and thru a neon green rapala and hooked a nice trout.  Had the drag set to tight and snapped the line.  They have the double dock there, so I just stood on the one dock and threw it across under the other dock.  
So if you catch one with a green rapala in it's mouth.....


----------



## papachaz (Apr 4, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I read some reviews on another site that referred to a couple of elderly folks at Moccasin Creek as the "Camp Nazi's"  Possibly the same person you refer to.



HA it could be, but like I said, I didn't let if effect my stay. it might very well have effected my 'want to go back' in the future. we didn't seem to have that problem a few years back up there. I think they switch the workers around a good bit from one to another, there are several state parks within 20 miles of Helen, and then there's Blackrock Mountain up at Clayton


----------



## Milkman (Apr 11, 2014)

We took a ride through Moccasin Creek last Sunday. It is a beautiful place. I can understand why it stays booked up. 

I wonder why they wont let kids play in the creek ?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Apr 11, 2014)

Milkman said:


> We took a ride through Moccasin Creek last Sunday. It is a beautiful place. I can understand why it stays booked up.
> 
> I wonder why they wont let kids play in the creek ?



I know the trout fishing in the creek is restricted to kids and seniors, that may have something to do with it.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 11, 2014)

Backlasher82 said:


> I know the trout fishing in the creek is restricted to kids and seniors, that may have something to do with it.



It is my impression that the trout fishing is in the pond type areas over across the creek from the campground. It is as you say restricted to those 11 and under and those 65 and older. 

There is a beautiful mountain stream that runs behind the check station and several campsites that has signs to keep out of the creek.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Apr 13, 2014)

Milkman said:


> It is my impression that the trout fishing is in the pond type areas over across the creek from the campground. It is as you say restricted to those 11 and under and those 65 and older.
> 
> There is a beautiful mountain stream that runs behind the check station and several campsites that has signs to keep out of the creek.



I was just going by what I had read on the State Park website: http://www.gastateparks.org/MoccasinCreek

"• Stream Fishing – restricted to seniors 65 and older and children 11 and younger "


----------



## fredw (Apr 13, 2014)

Milkman said:


> It is my impression that the trout fishing is in the pond type areas over across the creek from the campground. It is as you say restricted to those 11 and under and those 65 and older.
> 
> There is a beautiful mountain stream that runs behind the check station and several campsites that has signs to keep out of the creek.



Marvin, the creek is for trout fishing.  Those ponds are part of the hatchery.  They have bream and catfish.  Kids fish there (or use to when mine were smaller).


----------



## Milkman (Apr 14, 2014)

fredw said:


> Marvin, the creek is for trout fishing.  Those ponds are part of the hatchery.  They have bream and catfish.  Kids fish there (or use to when mine were smaller).



I guess that is why no playin in the creek........ thanks guys


----------

